# EASTER SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Post them here if you dare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All is Cool Blessed are those that believe!
GOD be with you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will start off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just had some spaghetti with white clam sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good Friday no meat for me!!!!!!!!!!!!
Baking a italian style cheesecake ala @avitti with Reeses!! !:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

GOD Bless Ya Tony! 

Kids are dealing with a Non Easter because no chocolates but damn sure believing in the LORD. 

Enjoy your Holiday my Friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Amen to both my Brothers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

@TonyBrooklyn, I've never made any spaghetti sauce other than traditional tomato based but that clam sauce look really good! As my Google Foo has been strong this week I'll search one up unless you can copy and paste yours?

Have an awesome Easter weekend gents and stay healthy!


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Oops! Doubled up


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

OldGringo said:


> @TonyBrooklyn, I've never made any spaghetti sauce other than traditional tomato based but that clam sauce look really good!


Umm, that's the cheesecake :grin2:


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

@Rondo no wonder it looked delicious! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Instead of taking the GrandKids out looking for Easter eggs, which is really no fun alone...we are taking them out looking for Dry Land Fish. They're a lot funner to find and taste better... Whoever finds the biggest and the smallest gets a prize....Usually that includes getting to spend the entire day with GrandPaw (me) as soon as I get over this flu bug.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone!
@TonyBrooklyn, I thought that was Reese's pb cup pancake batter. The cheesecake sounds good though.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

We all need to get out more.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy and Safe Easter 
Bless you all and your families.
Much Love. 
Ron


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Buona Pasqua_


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

We're on a 24 hour lockdown today and tomorrow (an even bigger holiday here on the island) down here on Grand Cayman to keep the crowds from forming - it's a tradition here for all the locals to camp on the beaches for the Easter weekend. currently against the law for more than 2 unrelated people to congregate. Anyway, I snuck down to the beach after our "traditional" turkey dinner and smoked a nice stick - but had to hide it for a minute when the police copter did a low pass over the beach looking for curfew violators. Borders are closed and we're stranded on the island for the next few months at least, but there are worse placed to almost celebrate the holiday(government closed all the churches). My only fear is that I'll run out of sticks, as all the cigar shops have been forced to close, along with everything else except food markets and hospitals. Hoping they honor the spirit of Jesus and resurrect the economy here soon.

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great smokes everyone, happy Easter!


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Social distancing and such....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that year went by quick.
Figure a bump to the top is in order.
Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coloring Easter eggs with my nieces and Nephews and Son.
Getting ready for the big day.
CORO on Deck.
HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Still a bit cloudy here.
On this Good Friday.
Remember no Meat.
Stay safe GOD BLESS.
All the best Tony


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Oops! Wrong thread! Sorry Tony!
Padron Happy Easter!


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Atonement for my ADD addled previous post


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

No smokes for me today. Happy Easter all!

Praise GOD and hope you all have a peaceful and blessed day with your friends and family


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Custom roll
Hope everyone has a joyful Easter
He has risen
His Kingdom has come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bearinvt said:


> Oops! Wrong thread! Sorry Tony!
> Padron Happy Easter!
> View attachment 305441


Nothing to be sorry about Happy Easter!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bearinvt said:


> Atonement for my ADD addled previous post
> View attachment 305442


 You better GOD is watching!


----------

